# Does your budge have a stocking?



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Random question for you guys:

Does your budgie have a stocking? Ernie has one right now, it's green with red trim. I made it several years ago.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Mallorn doesn't have a stocking, but she does get presents under her cage on Christmas morning!  

Ernie's stocking sounds very cute


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

My Reggie has a stocking. I bought him one. The only issue is it's almost bigger than him!  He appreciates it very much though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Bubbles doesn't have a stocking yet, and I can't let him see this post or he will be jealous! He is getting a new bigger play gym for Christmas, though :santa:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Too many birds for a stocking, but presents under the tree will have to do! They may get theirs xmas eve so they can play with them on Christmas day, seeing as I may get distracted on the day itself with my visitors.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Ernie's cage is too elevated for presents.  We always put a sprig of millet in Ernie's stocking. He doesn't seem to mind getting the same present every year.


----------

